# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Небольшие интересные игры >  Ну Очень интересная игра

## Stas

Играю в эту браузерную игрушку уже 2 месяца,затянуло ппц.
Советую всем посмотреть.

http://www.travian.ru/

----------


## svalimova

уууу. я только от туда спаслась... на работе покоя не было, только и играла :D  а теперь замуж вышла, пришлось заниматься более важными делами и попрощаться с игрой :cool:

----------

